# VW car clubs in Orange County



## Nitrobug (Oct 13, 2001)

I was just thinking about it and I have seen alot of people f4rom So Cal on the Forum, and I have not heard of any NB or Vw clubs or meetings. I think it would be so cool to be in a NB or VW club. If anyone has any leads please post them.
Brandon


----------



## BoraVR6 (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: VW car clubs in Orange County (Nitrobug)*

http://www.hydrosport.org 
I lived in SoCal for 5 years. The club itself is about 2 years old and is awsome. Most meetings are in Fullerton. They are super friendly and there's no attitude. If your car is totally mod'd for racing, that's cool. If you're into show, that's cool. And here's the best part: if your car is *bone stock* that's cool too.
They do a monthly GTG, group drives, car shows, the First Friday Nighter road rally, and help each other out with DIY projects.
I was a member when I was in SoCal and Hydrosport is one of the things that I miss. Get onto the forums http://www.hydrosport.org/cgi-bin and get a screen name. Say "hi" and I'm sure you'll be welcomed.
BTW, I'm "Cooper S" on the Hydrosport forums.


----------

